# Rim Strip help



## ChiknCoop (Nov 20, 2020)

I am working on my 1966 Huffy Dragster. The rim strips on the original wheels are disentegrating and I need to replace them. Where can I find them? The front is a 20 x 2.175 and the rear is a 20x2.125. They look like some sort of rubber but its rock hard and crumbled.


----------



## jlong (Nov 20, 2020)

why not just use rim tape, comes in a variety of widths and you cut to whatever length you need. Any bike shop -online or brick and mortar- has it. amazon carries it also. I find it offers superior tube protection compared to  the old rubber bands.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 21, 2020)

What width would I use for these wheels if I were to use the tape?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Nov 22, 2020)

when we were kids would steal Dads electrical tape. Made 2 passes and worked well. He never understood where is stuff went.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 22, 2020)

yeah, I've used electrical tape in the past on stuff. I was just looking for information about the tape and strips in particular. I ended up going to get some strips from a bike shop. Although I would still like to know more about the actual rim tape.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2020)

99 cent store big roll of electrical tape works killer and cheap! Can do many wheels....


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2020)

The problem with electrical tape [ I've used it ] is it gets gummy and lets loose. After a while it sticks to the tube. Pull a tire off a rim that had electrical tape used as a rim strip on it a few years and it can be aggravating, but in a pinch, I have used it, but I can't recommend it.  When tossing out old rims, always save the rim strips. I've picked up junk curbside cruisers to salvage tubes, rim strips, rivets or screws from head badges, bearings and cups, and spokes.  This fall I spotted a pile of junk while the wife and I were out walking. In an open box on the curb were 5 unopened boxes of brand new 1.75 x 26" tubes.  Nice find. As far as the width of the strips, I've noticed  some of the China bikes have narrower strips on their cruiser type bikes. I've used these  on old ballooners. The width makes no difference, as long as the end of the spoke nipples are covered. Spoke ends sometimes protrude slightly thru the end of nipples on older bikes. The reason?  Rims get humped or slightly out and the rider tightens them while on the bike. We've all done it. This drives the spokes past the end of the nipple, eventually cutting a neat little hole through the rim strip and into the tube. Always inspect  the inside of the rim before changing the tire for sharp spoke ends protruding through. Use a spoke nipper or a abrasive wheel to knock them flat.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 22, 2020)

Electrical tape becomes a mess.   Definitely not recommend in my book. 

Cloth tape is very good with the right rims.  Where the heads of the nipples are recessed. The tape can lay flatter and not shift as much over time.  It also works well for high pressure.  That’s why it’s such a tight weave.   I have used cloth tape plenty of times on steels rims with no issues, but prefer rubber.

Super easy to install and remove, it conforms well and they don’t twist when you true the wheel. You also don’t get old adhesive all over your rims and tubes.


Ideally you want the width to be as wide as possible, but not so wide it interferes with the bead of the tire.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 22, 2020)

I agree with these guys^^^^^^^^
I've had the same elect. tape problems. Lately, I have been unimpressed with light weight shifty rim tape and failing cloth tape glue, went back to rubber strips.  I take an old shot tube and cut it lengthwise the exact width I need so it does not interfere with the tire bead seat. Stretched tight to measure length, I then overlap the cut ends, rubber-glue and staple them together, staple end down. This works great.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 22, 2020)

you can find rim strips at most LBS'

or on amazon





						Amazon.com: Sunlite Rim Strip, 20x1.75-2.125, 20mm wide : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com: Sunlite Rim Strip, 20x1.75-2.125, 20mm wide : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com
				





I buy rim strips in bulk, that way I always have them on hand.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2020)

Funny used electrical tape for years and years and never had any of the problems you speak of! Must be lucky!!


----------



## bloo (Nov 22, 2020)

I like the plastic rim strips that are intended for tubeless tires. You don't have to use them tubeless.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 23, 2020)

Make your own!!


----------

